# Pumpkin Carving Contest



## Dragoneer (Sep 30, 2008)

<img align="right" src="http://thedragoneer.com/arrowtibbs_hana_fender.jpg">Fur Affinity's first annual _Great Pumpkin Massacre_ commences! We're kicking off October by promoting the mass destruction of pumpkins (via carving, not curb stomping!). Not only that, but we're giving away incredibly cheesy prizes to the winners! In keeping with the theme of Halloween, cavity giving candy will be dealt out to the best winners.

*The Rules:*
Quite simple, really. Carve up the best furry-themed pumpkin you can muster, take a picture and post it both to Fur Affinity and this thread. That's it! Pumpkins will be judged on creativity first, quality second. The more original the idea, the better chance you have at winning our absolutely great, but cheesy prizes!

Limit one pumpkin per person. Save the ve-ge-ta-bles. _*Keep your pumpkin art PG-13!*_

*The Deadline:*
Pumpkins must be submit _*NO LATER THAN *_midnight Greenwich Mean Time, October 28th! Winners will be announced October 31st.

*1st Place:*
A Radical 1980's Candy Gift Box ($30 value)
Ninja and Pirate Rubber Ducky ($10 value)

*2nd Place:*
A Fresh and Funkalicious 1970's Candy Gift Box ($30 Value)
Pirate Rubber Ducky ($5 value)

*3rd Place:*
A Groovy 1960's Candy Gift Box ($30 value)
Ninja Rubber Ducky ($5 value)

*4th, 5th Place:*
One random color "Obey the Ferrox!" t-shirt! ($15 value)

*Who did that great Vampire Fender art?*
That would be Hanazawa on the lead with Arrowtibbs assisting.

*Who did the banner art for the ad?*
Why, that would be Alchera!

Prizes donated to the contest via the Dragoneer.


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pumpkin Massacre '08 Contest*

Done!  







Boy that was easy. ;-)


----------



## JamestheDoc (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pumpkin Massacre '08 Contest*

Wow, retro 80's candy giftbox?  Totally rad! :3


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pumpkin Massacre '08 Contest*



JamestheDoc said:


> Wow, retro 80's candy giftbox?  Totally rad! :3


Eh, I felt it was appropriate given the holiday. =P


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pumpkin Massacre '08 Contest*

He's sayin it's wicked righteous dude!


----------



## firekat (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pumpkin Massacre '08 Contest*

Do the carvings have to be PG-13?


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pumpkin Massacre '08 Contest*



firekat said:


> Do the carvings have to be PG-13?


As it says in the rules... yep!


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pumpkin Massacre '08 Contest*

This is where I wish I had super pumpkin carving skills.


----------



## LonelyFox (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pumpkin Massacre '08 Contest*

Umm if i do enter, and get 1st-3rd place, instead of candy and stuff can I get a ferrox tee?

I have ALWAYS wanted one 


oh and is there an age limit on who can enter?


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pumpkin Massacre '08 Contest*



LonelyFox said:


> Umm if i do enter, and get 1st-3rd place, instead of candy and stuff can I get a ferrox tee?
> 
> I have ALWAYS wanted one


Oh yeah, we can totally hook that up. 



> oh and is there an age limit on who can enter?


Per standard FA, gotta be at least 13.


----------



## LonelyFox (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pumpkin Massacre '08 Contest*

good I'm 14 so I can enter, but mother is gonna be asking alot of questions about my pumpkin...


and a tee-shirt instead of candy saves you money rofl


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pumpkin Massacre '08 Contest*

I think the t-shirt is more likely to result in questions.


----------



## ruhemaus (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pumpkin Massacre '08 Contest*

Damn, i get an excuse to do food art!  F*** Yeah!


----------



## Phrozt (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pumpkin Massacre '08 Contest*

Well, here's my pumpkin from last year  
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/877578/


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Oct 12, 2008)

nice, phrozt.


----------



## RaptorRocket (Oct 13, 2008)

Well since I have to choose one, take the one on the left I suppose.  
Anyway, carving and getting messy was the best part!

Edit:  Hmm, the image isn't showing up...so I'll link you directly to the photo in my account.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1627670/

Sorry about any inconvenience


----------



## Luna_Redmoon (Oct 16, 2008)

Well..I was going to take pictures sooner but I lost my camera...Then I found it and my pumpkin was starting to rot. After then I was going to wait until it got dark to take pics of it lit. But I forgot...when I remembered the next night it was too far gone and icky...
This was my first time carving a pumpkin like this, rather than carving all the way through.
Also, you cant really see them in the daylight pics but there was details of fur (and fur textures) and eyes and markings, the mouth was opened showing part of a tongue and a canine tooth.  A tear line under the eye. And not sure if you can really make out the Crescent moon. Cause to me in the pics it looks like a blob...I will see if I cant do another one...Kinda makes me sad to see it rot, but I did learn from my mistakes on carving this one.


----------



## Gragordrkn (Oct 16, 2008)

THis is my entry for the pumpkin contest. My attempt at taking Tora (from the Manga Ushio To Tora) and putting him on pumpkin. I also have a video just to be on the safe side that I will upload soon


----------



## UKtehwhitewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Do you have to live in the USA to enter?


----------



## Floppity Comics (Oct 20, 2008)

(Crud, didn't see the all-important "One pumpkin per person" stipulation there. Consider this pumpkin removed from the contest. I'll just leave the picture up here anyway.)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1647590/


----------



## Todd Quicksilver (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## SilverBlaze85 (Oct 23, 2008)

Okay, here is my submission. "Behind every person...is a furry."

First off, major, insanely huge props to Sarcy for helping sketch out patterns for me. 

Here's the pictures of the pumpkin unlit, on the kitchen counter. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/1652460/ <= unlit front (of female face)

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/1652453/ <= unlit back (of furry)

Then here's the lit ones:

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/1652447/ <= the lit front of the female face

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/1652442/ <= the lit carved furry face

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/1652452/ <= the final result. Notice how the furry is cast on the wall behind it? *gryns* Wickedly cool, imo. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/1652477/ <= Just submitting this to clarify that this IS the same pumpkin...the female face that's carved is on the left, and the cut out furry face is on the right. 

*beams* Hope you all enjoy it! >^_^<


----------



## Floppity Comics (Oct 25, 2008)

A Bat-Kitty enters the fray:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1656570/


----------



## Ponygirl (Oct 25, 2008)

My entry:





A caped anthro cat contemplating a smilodon skull. A better photo showing the details of the carving is here: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1656682/


----------



## Matrices (Oct 28, 2008)

Doggy on the front, "woof" carved backwards on the back so it projects against the wall when lit! 

Here's where its uploaded on FA: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1666988/

(Thanks everyone for encouraging me to enter!) :3
Hopefully I have it in within the time limit, I'm on Pacific time, so its still 8:30pm.


----------

